# New Skunk



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

He's settling in very well. He's had a good mooch around the living room, emptied the bin and checked out the snakes, the tail goes up every time he's near the big boa.

He ate a bowl of mixed veggies and some cottage cheese and he drinks very loudly!

I slept on the sofa last night just to make sure he was ok, and he had a bit of a charge about around 5am. He then came and settled down by my feet under a blanket and is still there now, sound asleep.

He's a cracker!


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Ooooohhh...he's beautiful. I would love a skunk! Keep us posted on his progress. 
Fi


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

he is gorgas hun :flrt:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I dig him, he is a whopper!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

He's gorgeous hun!


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

how big is he??? lol

stunninn tho


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow hes gourjous! looks like hes settling into his new pad very well, whats his name?


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

He's been known as Snuggles or Snuggy in his previous home, so I've kept that as he knows it, but added a Mr on.

So he's now Mr Snugggles.

He's also still fast asleep under the blanket!

He is massive, I think perhaps he needs to eat a little less and exercise a little more!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MrsP said:


> He's been known as Snuggles or Snuggy in his previous home, so I've kept that as he knows it, but added a Mr on.
> 
> So he's now Mr Snugggles.
> 
> ...


 
when nerys is about hun she will be happy to help you with a diet and exercise plan for him 

she gave me a good tip get him to walk up and down the stairs if you can its great exercise for them


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

he is fabulous, what a lovely boy, hope he settles in well.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

what a handsome boy he sounds greta


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

aww he is gorgeous hun, lol and yes up and down the stairs is excellent exercise!:2thumb:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Might even take him for a walk up to the pub! 

Although he is still under his blanket!


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

And a head emerges:










And a bit more...










Nah, I'll stay here a bit longer...


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

oh bless him :flrt:

he looks like he is quite settled in that blanket eh 

N


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

He started dragging it across the room earlier then gave up, had some tasty veggies, and now he's settled down in the cat box I brought him home in!

He's been completely un-entertaining today I must say!! I guess it's Sunday and even skunks need their rest! :lol2:

I'm absolutely delighted with him, and I'm going to turn him into a lean mean snuggle machine!

Funnily enough he woke up when our pizza arrived!! He didn't get any though!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Awww, thats a gorgeous skunk.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

He's now examined the contents of every carrier bag he can find. This is him trying to get into a shoe box through the hole at the end. He did manage to pull a scarf out of it, but he's not yet worked out the best way to get into it properly.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

aww bless, hes gourjous, i think i may be catching skunk fever, haha! love him!


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Haha, other half can't get out of the room, he's following hot on his heels and we're not ready to introduce him to the dog yet!!

Honestly he's made a huge impact on us already - we've had to really tidy up stuff, and I'm buying lots of healthy food! The parrots are in here so we're having to sweep up any seeds they chuck about at feeding time, so the room it tidier. Plus I'm diabetic and trying to sort out my diet - with being forced to buy lots of fresh veg for him, I'm eating more of it myself!


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Mrs P he is fantastic missing my little girl like crazy. Please make sure all medication is out of the way and he gets plenty of exercise:lol2:
I feel so guilty that i added to Tatty's problems with her weight and diet. I'm sure he will look even better when he's a lean mean snuggle machine.:flrt:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I've cleared everything medical out of the room and handbag.

He's not actually eaten yesterday and he's ignored the food I've given him today too so far. I suspect he's still settling in, or rebelling against all the veg. Once he realises that's all that's on offer I expect he'll soon start tucking in.

Hopefully it won't be long before you get your little girl back Emma, she seems to be a bit of a miracle! :flrt:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

She is amazing, such a little fighter thankfully.

At least Mr Snuggles won't starve skunks stomaches are always in control:lol2::flrt:


----------



## Shrew (Jan 31, 2007)

stunning lil guy....im becoming more and more interested by skunks, they seem like amazing pets...esp since my other half is scared of cats and we cant keep a dog in our flat...soo skunk it would seem is the path to follow...just have to do alot more research and convince her lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

lol they are harder work than cats and dogs thats for sure 

but well worth it :flrt:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Well tonight he's clambered up onto the sofa and is asleep next to me! :flrt::flrt:
:flrt:

I'm thrilled to bits! Terrible fidget though!


----------

